
Ask HN: The role of software development in WW3? - Memosyne
I was just wondering: if in the <i>unlikely</i> event WW3 occurred would good software developers be conscripted to work on military software? Or is the military already amply staffed with qualified personnel? Would FAANG data centers or employees be targets in a total war?
======
gshdg
The modern military does have some technologists. But they seem to rely
heavily on contractors for software development.

